# TEFL courses in Malaga?



## loupin (Mar 21, 2013)

I am looking to take TEFL course in Malaga. Can anyone advise me of any reputable schools. Many thanks!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

loupin said:


> I am looking to take TEFL course in Malaga. Can anyone advise me of any reputable schools. Many thanks!!


I would only recommend the official CELTA exam which is from Cambridge. IMO it's the only one that guarantees good training. Unfortunately there isn't a course in Malaga.
See here

Cambridge ESOL exam centres search results | Cambridge ESOL


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would only recommend the official CELTA exam which is from Cambridge. IMO it's the only one that guarantees good training. Unfortunately there isn't a course in Malaga.
> See here
> 
> Cambridge ESOL exam centres search results | Cambridge ESOL


Trinity Cert TESOL is equally accepted and also guarantees good training, but on phone so can't see if there are any courses in Malaga.


----------



## loupin (Mar 21, 2013)

*celta*

Many thanks for your reply. I have never understood the difference between celta and tefl. Do you live in Malaga?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

TEFL is just the acronym for Teaching English as a Foreign Language, so the whole field of this. There are TEFL courses, but as PW says, they aren't as widely accepted (or as thorough) as CELTA (Cambridge) or Trinity Cert TESOL.

No, I live in Barcelona, but did my Trinity course in London a few years ago. Any particular reason for choosing Malaga? I've never been, but just wondering


----------



## loupin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Malaga*

I have lived in Almeria, but I dont want to go back there again. I went to Madrid for a few days a couple of weeks ago and I dont want to live there. I just spent a few days in Barcelona and I LOVE it, but I am not really a city girl and I feel that Malaga way there would be more opportunity for me to escape the city at the weekend. But I am open to ideas/opinions!


----------



## loupin (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks I will look in malaga for the Trinity Cert courses. I really appreciate peoples input here! Thanks again.


----------

